# Shopping time



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello, I want to get a new amp in next weeks. I'm a rock, blues and country player. My budget is $900.00 max. I need enought power for small gigs an jamming with a drumer. ( Doing about 6 gigs each years ) But I dont mind if I have to put a SM57 on front of it.

So my think goes to:

- Traynor YCV50B
- Marshall DSL40
- Vox AC15

The only one I tried is the Vox, I like the crunchy clean and the overdrive sound but the weakness of power may be a problem to hold up in my band specially for clean sounds. The Traynor is interesting; Celestion Vintage 30 speaker, Birch plywood cabinet and MADE IN CANADA.

So, your opinion is very welcome. I'm open to other models of course 

PS: Sorry for my english, it's not my primary language.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Traynor YCV-50 Blue. It is perfect for small to medium gigs. You can cover a lot of sonic territory. I use it every week at a local bar jam/open mike where a lot of different genres get covered. It is particularly nice clean with a neck humbucker for the blues. My Sheraton sings. When I'm not on stage everyone wants to use it. There is a very good blues lead player with a strat who loves it. He has a YCV-20 but the YCV-50 cuts through the mix better, especially with a loud drummer.

Edit: If this is to be your only amp the YCV-50B may not be the best choice. It is way to loud for home use. I have a different amp for practicing.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I would look for a used Rivera Clubster. I sold mine not too long ago for $600 CDN so they can be found within your budget and are really great quality amps that cover a lot of ground.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd add the mesa boogie lone star special to that list as well.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

For 900$ you have a good amount of choice. I'd try as many as I could with your guitar and at a good volume because tube amps sound quite different at different volumes. The peavey classic series, fender deluxes etc... All good choices. I would try modelling amps too. Line 6 , Fender and Yamaha make good digital amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can also get a vintage fender combo - a decent dirt pedal (if you're into that) will get the rock tones done just fine. Don't know why I didn't think of that with my original post haha.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> I'd add the mesa boogie lone star special to that list as well.


+1 for this! With the 30/15/5 switch make it a great Swiss Army knife of an amp.
I have the Fender Super-Sonic 22, can be found for under $900 bones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

how about a used t/a 30?


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answers!

I do not consider used amps, I want a new one. I currently play on a Fender Mustang III V1 and I will keep it as second amp for home and has my blackup amp. 

The Fender Hot Rod DLX is a little over my budget. Need to try it with my main guitar. I will put the Peavey classic 30 on my list.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scriptor said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> I do not consider used amps, I want a new one. I currently play on a Fender Mustang III V1 and I will keep it as second amp for home and has my blackup amp.
> 
> The Fender Hot Rod DLX is a little over my budget. Need to try it with my main guitar. I will put the Peavey classic 30 on my list.


Your loss dude.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've owned the Traynor 50 and an AC15, and played lotsa Marshalls.

I like the YCV50 so much I've owned it 3 times now. Earlier poster said it's loud, but I found it has a very good master volume.

The AC15 sounds amazing but is very much a one trick pony. For diversity, I'd put the Marshall ahead of it, and I'd own either the Traynor or the Marshall over a Peavey 30 - which I've also owned lol, though it was long ago now.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

keto said:


> I've owned the Traynor 50 and an AC15, and played lotsa Marshalls.
> 
> I like the YCV50 so much I've owned it 3 times now. Earlier poster said it's loud, but I found it has a very good master volume.
> 
> The AC15 sounds amazing but is very much a one trick pony. For diversity, I'd put the Marshall ahead of it, and I'd own either the Traynor or the Marshall over a Peavey 30 - which I've also owned lol, though it was long ago now.


+1 

I've played/owned them all ... my Marshall DSL40c gets the most playing time based solely on its diversity and acceptance of my pedal board. Good price point on new ones as well, although the current cnd$ has taken a bit of the edge off value-wise...


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

keto said:


> I've owned the Traynor 50 and an AC15, and played lotsa Marshalls.
> 
> I like the YCV50 so much I've owned it 3 times now. Earlier poster said it's loud, but I found it has a very good master volume.
> 
> The AC15 sounds amazing but is very much a one trick pony. For diversity, I'd put the Marshall ahead of it, and I'd own either the Traynor or the Marshall over a Peavey 30 - which I've also owned lol, though it was long ago now.


Hummm thanks Keto and Astyles :smile-new:

Looks like it's going to be a Traynor vs Marshall choice. Maybe give a chance to the Peavey. But for the Vox, it's more a single chanel amp and it does not have a effect loop wich is important for my pedal board.

I still open to other models proposition. I really want to take my time...

EDIT: A new amp into the list : Blackstar HT40 .... Opinions? 

EDIT 2: Just tried the Marshall DSL40 on my lunch time today. The clean chanel is great but the lead channel is ugly and not usefull for me.

I Also tried the Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, evrything is mutch better to my ears. I will seriously concider this amp even if it's a little over my budget.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Scriptor said:


> I Also tried the Fender Hot Rod Deluxe, evrything is mutch better to my ears. I will seriously concider this amp even if it's a little over my budget.


I owned a Hot Rod Deluxe at one point. It had great cleans, good reverb, mediocre overdrive and boost but takes pedals like a champ. If you use pedals for overdrive it is a great choice. Fender takes some shortcuts building those amps but they're not any worse than most at that price point.


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

An other question about the Traynor YCV50b, how does-it take pedals?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My 2 main gigging amps are a stock Fender DRRI (which is over your budget if you are considering buying new) and a Peavey Classic 30 with a Weber Blue Dog Ceramic. If I were you I would consider a used Fender DRRI or the Peavey C30 or even the Peavey Delta Blues 115. Coming from a Fender Mustang, I'm sure you will be happy with any one of these. I also had a YCV50 Blue for awhile and it would also be a good choice either that or the YCV50B. All of these amps I mentioned are good with pedals.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

As my avatar suggests, I own the YCV50 and the extension cab. It works perfectly for everything from basement noodling (outstanding master volume) to full fledged club sized jams. Although it excels at covering Marshall territory, the 'clean' channel is capable of Fender spank with single coils and the bright switch engaged.

It is an incredibly versatile amp and I'm proud to say it's designed and built in Canada.

When I bought this amp 2 years ago, I had narrowed my search down to it and the DSL 40C. 

The DSL40C did the Marshall thing very very well but in all honestly, everything that amp has is in the green channel, the red channel lead #1 was fun for noodling and wanking and lead #2 was just full-retard gain and not overly practical.

The made in Vietnam thing meant nothing to me... the one-trick pony was the coup-de-gras.

(secret tip - I converted the tone stack capacitors on the drive channel from .047 to 0.022uf to emulate the Marshall tone stack - best 22 cent mod ever)

I strongly recommend Tungsol 12AX7's and JJ EL34L's.


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow can't wait to give a try to this amp. I will go to L&M this saturday and compare these amps.


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Well well well! The shoping ended today and it's NAD!

I came back to home with a new Fender HotRod deluxe. The Traynor was not bad but I prefer the Fender's tone.

Thanks every one for your help! 

EDIT: Ony one minor problem, a glass noise is comming from a tube (My laney Cub 10 does the same thing) Is it normal?


----------

